# Mayfield disued train station feb 2013



## Menzo1982 (Feb 26, 2013)

Manchester Mayfield was built in 1910 by the London & North Western Railway. It closed in 1960 and remained derelict for a decade. It subsequently enjoyed a spell as a Royal Mail parcel depot but later returned to dereliction, and was damaged by fire in 2005. Mayfield is now a crumbling reminder of its former glory, its track beds consumed by weeds. (The image above shows Mayfield Station in use during 1959, while the ornate tiling is similar to the deserted Victoria Baths, also in Manchester.) In 1999, Manchester Mayfield briefly came back to life – or not, depending on how you look at it – to serve as a stand-in for Sheffield Railway Station in the television drama The Last Train. On the show, survivors of a meteor strike explored a post-apocalyptic Sheffield inhabited only by a pack of rabid dogs. We just hope Mayfield station’s brief small-screen fame isn’t the last we see of it. but looks that way as demolition started.

We visited this site on 24/02/13 and what a site, when we arrived looked quite open and era, when we walked to the far end where waiting rooms were was a great explore the stairway to the main enterance that leads out onto fairfield street was not pleasent the smell of decay was overpowering but ey hold your breath and off you go, Hope you like as much as we did, BTW this is my first ever shoot.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]









[/IMG][/IMG]









[/IMG]

for more photes please see my photobucket

http://s1310.beta.photobucket.com/user/Ant_DaddyDon_Meehan/library/Mayfield train station unused


----------



## HughieD (Feb 26, 2013)

No images showing I'm afraid.


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 26, 2013)

HughieD said:


> No images showing I'm afraid.



i can see them just not top 2 why aint my pics showing?


----------



## nickindroy (Feb 26, 2013)

This may well be one of the last reports on Mayfield as it was. Builders are in, ripping it apart.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 1, 2013)

nickindroy said:


> This may well be one of the last reports on Mayfield as it was. Builders are in, ripping it apart.


Just seen one of the demo photos, gutted


----------



## Menzo1982 (Mar 2, 2013)

phill.d said:


> Just seen one of the demo photos, gutted



its bad aint it really nice shoot too


----------



## phill.d (Mar 12, 2013)

Meanwhile, having a look on Google street view around Mayfield you see this blurred out view
http://goo.gl/maps/fCmXB

But before the Google censors found out about it, this is the uncut version 






I like how she's smoking with the other hand. Manc girls are good at multi tasking lol


----------



## Menzo1982 (Mar 12, 2013)

phill.d said:


> Meanwhile, having a look on Google street view around Mayfield you see this blurred out view
> http://goo.gl/maps/fCmXB
> 
> But before the Google censors found out about it, this is the uncut version
> ...



fuckin brilliant it is the red light district after all lol


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 12, 2013)

they're only taking the roof off. The station is going to be used for the manchester festival in the summer


----------



## phill.d (Mar 12, 2013)

Menzo1982 said:


> fuckin brilliant it is the red light district after all lol


You can see what she just said to him.

'You get in that corner love, I'll stand like this and pretend I'm just having an innocent fag'
Hope the oliceman: don't come by though


----------



## Menzo1982 (Mar 13, 2013)

phill.d said:


> You can see what she just said to him.
> 
> 'You get in that corner love, I'll stand like this and pretend I'm just having an innocent fag'
> Hope the oliceman: don't come by though



Ha ha yeah shame there's access the otherway too obviously wasn't arsed about watchers if a car with a camara drives past n they don't batter an eyelid


----------

